# life in north america (competitive society)



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

I haven't always lived in north america....and everyone is so competitive it is killing me. There's always talk about who's the best etc. and it makes me feel awful and cry because I just don't achieve that much compared to a LOT of people. I hate it. I know some people enjoy it, but I'm disabled and all I think about is how I'm a failure and honestly it makes me fee so so bad...is anyone else like that?? I would rather live in a village in the amazons even if they dont have medication for dp/dr/whatever!!! How do you get away from these competitive people? They are everywhere, I swear.


----------



## snow storm (Aug 10, 2010)

Im really into the enneagram these days, which is a model of human personality with 9 different personalities. You can also use it on communities and countries, and U.S is described as a typical type 3-the achiever. But is is also a bit 4-ish, with a focus on what is unique and special. I've always been very fascinated by the U.S and really wanted to go and live there for some time, just to feel and enjoy the cultural differences. I guess it can be both encouraging and distressing living in such a society.
Where in U.S do you live btw?


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm in canada, canada is also north america. I used to be into the ennegram too! I believe I even posted on the boards years ago, but I don't remember so well. I would say canada is even a "1" with a focus on "perfection"...if you make a little mistake, someone will point it out/tell you.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Yes, me too! I often dream about living in a rural village far away from society or going into the wild. I lived in a bush for a while that I made into a pretty sweet bungalow right on the ocean water. It was fantastic, one of the best times of my life actually.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I like the idea of traveling to Ecuador to find a shaman. If that doesn't cure dp at least you could live in the jungle!


----------



## snow storm (Aug 10, 2010)

babybowrain said:


> I'm in canada, canada is also north america. I used to be into the ennegram too! I believe I even posted on the boards years ago, but I don't remember so well. I would say canada is even a "1" with a focus on "perfection"...if you make a little mistake, someone will point it out/tell you.


I forgot about Canada. I don't know so many things about canadian culture. Just that I have thought it was a little less extreme than many things in the U.S. Yeah it could be 1. But with 1 comes also high moral standards and the demand to help other people.


----------



## snow storm (Aug 10, 2010)

surfingisfun001 said:


> I like the idea of traveling to Ecuador to find a shaman. If that doesn't cure dp at least you could live in the jungle!


Going to the jungle could be a good therapy for dp. It would sure make your senses come alive. And you would have to watch out for snakes and crocodiles.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

snow storm said:


> Going to the jungle could be a good therapy for dp. It would sure make your senses come alive. And you would have to watch out for snakes and crocodiles.


And Jaguars, oh my!


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

surfingisfun001 said:


> Yes, me too! I often dream about living in a rural village far away from society or going into the wild. I lived in a bush for a while that I made into a pretty sweet bungalow right on the ocean water. It was fantastic, one of the best times of my life actually.


Got any pictures? Sounds cool!


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

babybowrain said:


> I haven't always lived in north america....and everyone is so competitive it is killing me. There's always talk about who's the best etc. and it makes me feel awful and cry because I just don't achieve that much compared to a LOT of people. I hate it. I know some people enjoy it, but I'm disabled and all I think about is how I'm a failure and honestly it makes me fee so so bad...is anyone else like that?? I would rather live in a village in the amazons even if they dont have medication for dp/dr/whatever!!! How do you get away from these competitive people? They are everywhere, I swear.


I don't think competition is such a healthy motive or way of life. The artifact seems to be putting down others. And there are so many natural differences. It brings up questions such as is an engineer better than an artist? Is man better than woman? Is white better than black?

People have natural and nurtured tendencies/abilities. If someone was born physically strong - it is a gift that can be appreciated. It would make them more capable of lifting boxes at a warehouse or digging ditches. But having a superior asset doesn't make a person a superior being to others.

*How do you get away from these competitive people? They are everywhere, I swear.*

Over time you will find friends who aren't that way. At least people who you can enjoy and feel comfortable with. It is important not to compare ourselves with others - especially with our DP problems (sometimes competition is from within). It just gets you down. Work with what you got and just try to make life better.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Visual Dude said:


> Got any pictures? Sounds cool!


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

So this is what california's like...I heard stories (Ahem...beck) but you know I never believed em.
And thanks everyone for the reply, especially visual dude!


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

surfingisfun001 said:


>


Looks like you had some friends. How long did you live there?


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

2 months. Every night my friends and I would make bonfires, drink rum and cheap wine while telling stories and laugh that we were closer to the ocean than the million dollar homes above us.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

babybowrain said:


> So this is what california's like...I heard stories (Ahem...beck) but you know I never believed em.
> And thanks everyone for the reply, especially visual dude!


California is pretty diverse. The only thing consistent is warmth.







I guess it's what the person makes of it.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

What is this enneagram program you guys are talking about?


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

surfingisfun001 said:


>


Being poor and living on disability and all, not being able to afford housing, I was reading about real homelessness, and was thinking of signing up on a homeless forum to give them some advice about how to get showers for a buck, where to find clothes for literally 2 dollars, etc. Unfortunately I thought that would be a bit condescending and all, so I'm not going to do it. However I have some good advice and if anyone wants to hear it I'll post


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

oh the enneagram is a personality typing system that types people into 9 categories, it is hippy based and jungians are into it, and it's probably a cult, so don't get too into it.


----------

